# Whats wrong with my 9800pro



## Sunbedted (Oct 9, 2004)

When I run ATITool it decreases my speeds!!  I get a strange message about directx debugging runtimes being active on start up and I have no idea what they are!  I've had this problem for a while now and just uninstalled SP2 thinking it may be connected to that and reinstalled the latest softmod drivers all to no avail.  I still get decreasing speeds.  

What on earth is going on here?  I've done searches but cant find anything like this!!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 9, 2004)

hmmm, reinstall directx


----------



## Sunbedted (Oct 9, 2004)

Reinstalled directx and still get the same results, although no strange message. When I run atitool it increase to about 381 on find max core then starts going down. After about 15 mintues it is usually in the 350's somewhere.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 10, 2004)

Try ATITool 0.0.23 Beta 6


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 10, 2004)

Might not be a software problem at all....might just be that your card is not stable at stock. There has been cases where manufacturer ships cards that are not stable at stock speeds, but artifacts are generally not noticeable.


----------

